# • swell.gr • Nissan GT-R Zaino Correction Detail •



## Swell.gr

At the end of last week, which was very busy by the way, I thought I should spend some time away from the studio and into the countryside.

My escapade was ideally combined with taking care of a customers vehicle.

I am talking about a beautiful, fast and really special Japanese beast….the Nissan GT-R.


















Without further ado, I started my washing routine, as soon as I arrived.























































Two bucket method with grit guards, using the exceptional Michell & King Spa and the ideal wash mitt for such a vehicle, the Microfiber Madness Incredimitt.










Some more attention given to the nooks and crannies, using Envy Brushes and the Autofinesse Citrus Power .




























Ferrous deposits were removed from the wheels with the use of Bilt Hamber Korrosol .



















Drying was done with the outstanding Microfiber Madness Dry me Crazy.



















Then we entered inside in order to move on to the next stage of pampering.


























Clear coat condition inspection was next, where we found enough swirls and several deeper blemishes caused by branches and bushes that are found in the outdoors, and that spoiled the finish of the GT-R .




































































































The necessary paint thickness measurements.










































Bilt-Hamber Soft clay was used for prepping the surface.










In the following pictures, you see some 50/50 shots and some Before/After shots, all taken before finishing stage.











































































































































After correction we took care of the usual peripherals. Tires were dressed with Zaino Z16 and the few trims found with Autofinesse Revive. Wheel arches were dressed with FK #108.
Rims were polished with Zaino ZAIO, to be sealed with Ζaino Z2 .
Glasses cleansed and then sealed with Nanolex Ultra Glass Sealant.

Exhausts were polished with the Britemax twins, providing superb shine:










Paintwork protection included 2 Zaino Z2 layers (ZFX'ed) with a 30 minute interval in-between and a wipe down with Ζ6 quick detailer.
In order to boost the Zaino Wet Look ...one more layer of Ζaino Z8 was just what was needed...










... you can see for yourselves ....






















































































































Thanks for looking, and I hope you enjoyed it as much as I did.


----------



## Scrim-1-

Fantastic work, what do you think to the incredimitt? Been looking at them since release.


----------



## Chrissyronald

looks great mate!


----------



## stangalang

Stunning as usual, AND expected :thumb:


----------



## Racer

Very nice Mike :thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad

Was waiting for this write up after seeing it on Facebook the other day:thumb:

Very nice work Mike, and some great 50/50

definitely my fav shot of the finish, AWESOME


----------



## j3ggo

That's what you call a garage.


----------



## DannyMair

Beast of a car!


----------



## tonyy

Looks amazing..fantastic job as always Mike:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72

Great turnaround Mike
A job very well done :thumb:


----------



## Black.MB

Awesome work as always:thumb:


----------



## Luis

AWESOME, good work


----------



## ronwash

Fantastic work,fantastic car.


----------



## TopSport+

beautifull car!


----------



## Bender

Wow, what a great Work. And a nice Car....


----------



## deni2

Great work there, finish is amazing :thumb:.


----------



## stefstef

Great work as always Mike!


----------



## DMH-01

Great job Mike :thumb:


----------



## paul200

Top work mate! Black is such a rewarding colour when corrected  Got to be the best value 'supercar' ever!


----------



## UCD

crazy reflection


----------



## turbanator

You can’t beat a black car all detailed and waxed up..


----------

